# Introverts: How Do You Recharge?



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

After being out of your elements and having to talk to other people (often for a very long or frequent periods of time), how do you recharge yourself as an introvert? What do you like to do to gain the energy back?


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly (Nov 24, 2011)

Lock up in my room and think. Listen to music. Read a book.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I go all out; I would close the door to my bedroom, turn off the lights, put on some easy listening music on my iPhone, lay on the bed, and just zone out. I'd do this for about a half hour, sometimes with my eyes closed. Then I'd watch some TV and/or read a chapter from a book. It takes me a while to recharge, around 2 or more hours.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> I go all out; I would close the door to my bedroom, turn off the lights, put on some easy listening music on my iPhone, lay on the bed, and just zone out. I'd do this for about a half hour, sometimes with my eyes closed. Then I'd watch some TV and/or read a chapter from a book. It takes me a while to recharge, around 2 or more hours.


Pretty much the same for me. After going through a lot of being social, I have to be somewhere isolated and just let all the effects of being social drain out of me. It probably takes me a good hour to start feeling like myself again.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Take a long walk and feel as if I'm part of nature. I love to walk along the river and look at the color of the water and the color of the sky. Now that it's autumn, I like feeling the crunchy leaves beneath my feet and I like feeling the crispness of the air on my face. Nature always recharges me. It makes me feel comfortable, happy, and energetic again.


----------



## 2Thumbs (Jan 27, 2012)

Sleep roud:


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

2Thumbs said:


> Sleep roud:


Oh yeah, that's a great way to recharge for introverts. I love to just crash on the bed after socializing.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

My favorite way is sleeping!
I also enjoy listening to music (especially if I can turn out the lights, lie down, and just lose myself in it) a lot.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Spend a couple of days indoors with constant coffee going, ambling around in whatever I feel like wearing, and doing whatever I feel like doing. Sometimes climb into bed with a big stack of books and pull it up after me. Sometimes even that is too much, but I usually have a book in the picture somewhere. If I can't even read I make up some random pointless and senseless project like 'think I'll go and make 60 croissants' or 'let's tear a sweater apart and dye the wool with pure onionskins' just to give me something to do that doesn't involve what I'd have to call thought. Then I just let my mind drift. 

That's usually what it's about, with me. The drain in being around other people and interacting with them is they interfere with my neutral styles of thought. I have to start thinking (speaking) in their mode, at their speed, and with interaction. So afterwards recharging is basically a patch of throwing my brain into neutral and letting it idle until it re-finds its own groove.


----------



## sporadicthoughts (Sep 9, 2012)

I go crazy and surround myself with throngs of people that are loud, obnoxious, and judgmental. Then I get to know each one individually and commit every spare second of my time for the next several weeks connecting with them, letting them essentially eclipse any alone time I might have.


Oh wait...:tongue:


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

i surf the web for hours. basically i'm recharging right now. lol.
sometimes i'll play some games, take a nap, read a book, or just listen to silence


----------



## pointee (Nov 15, 2012)

I take a long, long shower. wish I had a bath tub. or sleep. my brain get scrambly and panicky analyses people's behaviour and detecting nuances. I sometimes suddenly remember 'why x was quiet a few days' out of the blue! I seem to take plenty of time to gather, compare information.

I don't attempt to think, I just do but occasionally I suppress myself because of the draining of information overload.
people are strange.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

When on Se overload, I'll take a shower in pitch black. Otherwise, it's just getting away from people to read. Conversely when stressed, the only effective I found to trash the toxicity is to do a lot of cardio.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Alone time and classical music.


----------



## Dark Red (Nov 17, 2012)

I either listen to music, surf the web, read, or draw.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Spending hours alone in my room playing guitar or sleeping are always the best.


----------



## Adam E. (Nov 20, 2012)

I get into one of my many unfinished projects and try to make a dent in them. The longer I can be left alone while doing so the better I feel afterwards.


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

Listening to music, thinking, imagining stuffs, writting, watching stuffs...


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

I like to draw, paint, sketch. That kind of thing. But I always have to have soft music or a movie on low playing in the back ground to keep track of time. I tend to easily lose myself in my sketching and can very easily spend the whole day drawing. Also for quick recharging I'll play a computer game, watch a favorite tv show, or surf the web. I get bored of them quickly, but they still give me a feeling of alone time.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I like reading. lately I've been reading two books: one social science research book (or so Amazon says) and one reference book, which I'm going to return to the library tomorrow after reading the reviews for it on Amazon. apparently it's full of errors. I've already noticed a few -_-


----------



## Undeath (Dec 17, 2011)

Really? No one?

* *


----------



## kinematicacceleration (Nov 15, 2012)

As an introvert, I tend to be rather uncomfortable in large crowds of 15+ people, especially if I don't know a lot of people at the gathering or party. After about 25-30 minutes of socializing I'll step outside and do my own thing whether it be thinking about random topics, staring at the sky, sitting and daydreaming or something of the such. After that, I'll go back in, rinse and repeat.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 18, 2010)

It can vary......

Someone brought up sleep...which is a GOOD choice!
I might workout the level of intensity can vary.
Listen to music of various kinds
Cook or go out for a meal just by myself


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

interesting I deal with others ALL DAY LONG...and when I'm back home I feel so damn pumped up and full of energy.....

Sitting down to read or just zone out, listen to music all by myself...sounds depressing to me. I usually load up a moba or MMo and do a little gaming, then chat on PerC, witht he family, my brother and watch a movie or something else later on.

<_< however I'm not social in nature, kind of reclusive, spend a lot of time thinking, even more bouncing ideas around with others I know well...its true this depresses me most of the time. I don't want to be social either, cus that bores me tbh.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Rim said:


> interesting I deal with others ALL DAY LONG...and when I'm back home I feel so damn pumped up and full of energy.....


You're an extrovert, then.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ForsakenMe said:


> You're an extrovert, then.


Could be, however I'm an extrovet who dislikes small talk, being bored with superficial conversations about the weather or whatever other people did and find socializing a scary annoying chore I'd rather avoid if possible. I also prefer to shut up and observe am "low key", prefer the silence between 2 ppl in stead of talking just to fill the void. In the Jungian sense I may very well be an extrovert, in the widely known stereotypical sense I'm introverted.  I also "live in my head" so to say and find parties stressful...(because they are boring).

^^ btw I love this thread!


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Reading and researching stuff. That and a combo of coffee and sleep :mellow:


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

I normally just veg out in front of the TV or just go on the internet. Normally the walk/bus ride home after socialising is enough to recharge my depleted reserves after dealing with people.


----------



## Laudable Bauble (Nov 15, 2012)

I like to do something simple and anti-social where I can let my thoughts drift freely, such as playing a game or folding laundry. There's something soothing about performing a physical task that does not require much intellectual guidance when I'm low on energy.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

You are probably an ENTx.



Rim said:


> Could be, however I'm an extrovet who dislikes small talk, being bored with superficial conversations about the weather or whatever other people did and find socializing a scary annoying chore I'd rather avoid if possible. I also prefer to shut up and observe am "low key", prefer the silence between 2 ppl in stead of talking just to fill the void. In the Jungian sense I may very well be an extrovert, in the widely known stereotypical sense I'm introverted.  I also "live in my head" so to say and find parties stressful...(because they are boring).
> 
> ^^ btw I love this thread!


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Stay in my room.
Use my computer to play games, music or watch anime.
Take a nap.
Sit in the yard or on the deck.
Read a book.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

walking tourist said:


> You are probably an ENTx.


?_? why T and yeah its a P...unsure about N.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm quite content to just go to my room, play a bit of Kingdom Hearts and listen to Owl City. Both things mean a lot to me emotionally, so just being able to to experience the things that I feel can define me as a person is great for recharging.
Either that or cuddle my dog.
Otherwise, going outside at night is the most relaxing/calming thing humanly possible to do.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Sleep, food, and music, in descending order of effectiveness (though the latter two only work if I'm alone, obviously). Writing or drawing can sometimes help, but if it's a bad writing/drawing day, it just wears me out more.


----------



## Giga Blender (May 22, 2012)

Music, writing, video games, research, boiling hot bath, riding bike at night, sleep.


----------



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

At work some days I need to just go into the bathroom, sit in a stall and clear my mind. I accomplish this by breathing slow and deep. I also need to stop my head from spinning from sensory overload and thinks accomplished very well by focus meditation. What I found focus on my RH foot, how it feels etc and hold my focus there. Every time my mind wanders I bring it back to that foot. Then I switch to my LH foot, then my RH Calf, LH Calf, RH Quad, LH Quad and so on with my back, shoulders etc. it helps to ground me and works very well. I do this with my eyes closed and it takes me 20 min to start feeling relief which is usually when I need to get back to work. To feel fully back to normal I'd probably require 2 hrs of alone time I'd say.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I mostly just take a nap. ^_^ 
I read a lot. I'm always having 3-4 books going at any given time. And when I don't want to think, I read comic strips. 
If it's night time, I will go up to the terrace and look at the stars.
Sometimes I go online or use the computer to play games.
I put the radio on and sing in front of the mirror (alone in my room)
I also like to go into the kitchen and make tea or something for myself. I drink a lot of tea.
I might zone out in front of the TV.


----------



## asokii (Sep 20, 2012)

Like others have said, I retreat to my room as fast as I can. It's like my sanctuary. Then I just relax by either listening to some music (Massive Attack is awesome during times like these), drawing, surfing the web, or go to sleep.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, one way of putting it is that I go off somewhere alone and pout. That is what I have been told.
But what I really do is isolate myself, rerun the tape, put everything in its proper place, patch up the damages as best I can - Then get some sleep, a quiet walk.
I am mostly a loner, always was, and internalize events far too much. So I have to do a fair amount of psychic housecleaning after too much input from others.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

I am in my 50s and my life has not changed substantially in this regard. I have found that I am MUCH better off alone. I used to retreat to my room whenever possible. I can always find something to think about or something to read. Earlier in life, I used to do drawings. I have some books, philosophical and spiritual in nature, that I have probably re-read 50 times and still get something different out of them. Reading and now, with the computer age, web surfing. The internet is a fantastic thing for an introvert. I can interact with people and keep enough distance that it isn't bothersome. Fascinating people from all over the world. I can find others with common interests! When I was young I hardly found anyone that was interested in art, birds or other matters to the same degree. Now I can easily find them. 

Being in crowds is possible for me for short periods of time when it is necessary, but I go into a sensory overload. Shopping also does this to me. Faced with a rack of clothing, for example, I cannot "see" the clothes anymore. Then, I will see something on a store mannequin and say "Wow! That's for me!" Internet shopping is much easier, overall.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

It feels so refreshing to retire to a quiet, private room or the outdoors and get lost in readings/observations and thought. I just get this "Ahhhh..." feeling when I've needed the alone time and it cracks me up.


----------



## Sensitivegal (May 18, 2011)

I nap for an hour or two, or sometimes read a really good book in a quiet room alone.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

I daydream in bed, else get online. Not sure I'm an introvert, though. Just an individual who needs down time, like most everyone else except for extreme extroverts.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Bubble bath+music+candles+great book=recharging bliss.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

Listening to music that embodies a lot of atmosphere, writing, distracting myself online, sitting and reflecting, reading, or taking a bath.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's a great introvert secret to success: *Wake up about a few hours until you must go out to go to work or socialize. For example, if your shift at work starts at noon, wake up around 9 or 10 AM (or even earlier) to not only physically prepare yourself for work, but also to mentally prepare yourself for it.*

Usually, I would wake up a few hours before my shift starts to go online, read a little, or watch some TV to get settled in and then I go to work feeling pumped up and full of energy to give. Try it if you haven't already!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> Here's a great introvert secret to success: *Wake up about a few hours until you must go out to go to work or socialize. For example, if your shift at work starts at noon, wake up around 9 or 10 AM (or even earlier) to not only physically prepare yourself for work, but also to mentally prepare yourself for it.*
> 
> Usually, I would wake up a few hours before my shift starts to go online, read a little, or watch some TV to get settled in and then I go to work feeling pumped up and full of energy to give. Try it if you haven't already!


Solid advice, unfortnantley I'm not a morning person. I'd rather stay up when it's quieter and recharge. My preffered method is a hot shower, followed by reading or watching TV and get all snuggly under the blankets.

Also, I'm frequently rushed in the morning, but it keeps my mind busy so I don't dwell on negative things like Aw man I have a full shift ahead of me, fuck. I'm usually at work by myself though, so it's not that bad.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I get ridiculously energized when writing. I used to think I got energized by socializing too, but I'm starting to realize all those times I was literally getting tired mid-conversation wasn't because I was sick - it was because my brain hates working at speeds most extroverts live for.

So I usually either sit down and write, read something (usually online), or go lucid dreaming for fun. I do _not _chat online, spend hours grooming myself, or be involved in some sort of complex online social life with Tumblr, Twitter, Facebook, and/or DeviantART. The most 'chatting' I do is interactive writing (role-play), and I try to limit my time doing that because it also tires me out. Oddly enough though, I don't get very tired when giving lectures or playing games with others - whatever keeps their attention away from me!


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

I like to take plenty of time to be prepared for something. If I have a job that starts at 9:00 and is 20 miles away in heavy traffic, I get up at 5:30. Yep, it really takes me that long, because I don't like to feel rushed. I hate that feeling of being rushed, maybe because of introversion, but I don't know for sure. I do all the stuff I need to, and usually there are some unforeseen things I have to do, then I still have plenty of time to browse the internet, glance at the newspaper, and tend to my pets (fish, salamanders, snake and cat).

I love living alone. I don't have a lot of home responsibilities but need a lot of downtime. I must work for a living, but after that, I don't want to do stuff I don't want to do, as much as possible. These things I must do- tending to pets, plants, reading, just thinking, are not chores, but essential. Also, since I do a lot of thinking on the big questions I need this extra time. I recently found out there is a technical word for all this solitary deep thinking- vipassana meditation. Its about as natural to me as breathing. It requires that I not be around a lot of noise and disturbance.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

I barricade myself in my room to play video games or close myself off in the computer room like now. I have been to school all week and socialized tonight at an event for Robotics so I need time alone for a while. My view of Friday night socializing is having a date with my computer monitor and talking to people through a screen. :tongue:


----------



## yumi (Nov 28, 2012)

- Darkroom + computer/book/sketchbook(flashlight implied)
- Watching clouds
- Reflecting in solitude


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 15, 2011)

I like to cuddle up on my bed with a good mystery book, or surf the net, or do research on whatever topic I'm interested at the moment. 

Taking long walks at night is a pleasure as well, while listening to music and just letting my thoughts wander. 

If no one is at home, then I'll blast some music and dance away. Eating alone is also my method to charge... oh and doing chores, painting my nails... seeing that I'll go on and on, I had better stop.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Run amok in PerC (employing Fe like a :ninja:; enjoying my side career of being an ENTP fan/killing machine, or as it's called by @The 3rd Power: 

"INFJ stalkers are dangerous ya see because they have emotional feeling blaster rays WITH mind busting laser beams. They are killing machines. They must be stopped." 

Running, painting, studying, researching, etc. :happy:


----------



## planemo (May 7, 2012)

If I'm really exhausted - sleep.
Otherwise - nap, daydreaming, visualizations, meditation, you tube videos, documentary or lessons.


----------



## witlash (Dec 26, 2012)

The minute I step into my quiet car and drive home in silence [it usually takes a good 30 minutes to drive home from mostly anywhere in my city], I start recharging. I love driving - it just puts me at ease.

Once home, my #1 would be sleep, surrounding myself in soft things like pillows and general fluff.

Also, hot baths or hot showers are completely amazing for me to recharge.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

I just use a good ol bottle of jagermeister. From Introvert to Extravert in 2 seconds


----------



## FindingPurpose (Jan 22, 2013)

Smoke some weed and play the piano, create music, re-search or just chill and watch a descent film. Oh and wank here and there.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Going on my computer, listening to music, and doing whatever I feel like on the internet.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I found a new one! It's called faceplanting my bed for 2 hours after I get home from work. In order for this to work, the door has to be shut and the family gone. I'd recommend borrowing one of those do not disturb signs on your next hotel trip and bringing it home for daily use.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> Here's a great introvert secret to success: *Wake up about a few hours until you must go out to go to work or socialize. For example, if your shift at work starts at noon, wake up around 9 or 10 AM (or even earlier) to not only physically prepare yourself for work, but also to mentally prepare yourself for it.*
> 
> Usually, I would wake up a few hours before my shift starts to go online, read a little, or watch some TV to get settled in and then I go to work feeling pumped up and full of energy to give. Try it if you haven't already!


This is a MUST for me. Maybe I am introvert after all?! I really dislike arriving to my destination any more than 5 minutes before or after I need to be there, but besides that must spend at least two hours daydreaming, eating, pooing, showering, and going online. If this isn't something I feel that I got down, I'll run through scenarios in my mind, and imagine each individual I may interact with, and how things may evolve depending on how I respond, etc.. Sometimes it gets really bad, and I will continue to scenario build while actually starting to perform whatever it is I need to do, haha!


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Browse PerC :tongue:


----------



## Immerseyourself (Feb 12, 2013)

I like to sit down with a book or science magazine and read. If I need more human variables added in my environment because I'm going crazy alone, then I sit in a coffee shop and accomplish the same thing.
At other times I sit online and browse. I'll read the news, check science sites, read the funnies, do some research into something. At other times I'll tune into music and just lean back in my chair and think/daydream. 
If I'm really sombre I'll knock back a beer or two and reflect and think/daydream. 

On the occasion I'll go for a hike and take in the wilderness around me.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I like to lock myself away and listen to music for 3 hours straight.


----------



## Mariie (Feb 22, 2013)

curling up into a ball and listening to music is calming... or just playing skyrim hahaha


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Anything that involves not leaving the house.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

benr3600 said:


> Anything that involves not leaving the house.


That.

Specifically, I tend to fall asleep and take long naps after social exertion. Dreaming is very therapeutic for me. I also watch a lot of movies, read books, etc - Things that remove me from my immediate environment and are relatively passive. But pretty much anything will do, even studying or cleaning, as long as I'm at home.


----------



## Phobic (Dec 27, 2012)

I shut myself in my room and read, listen to music, whatever. If it was particularly taxing, I'll spend a few fruitless minutes trying to do something useful before passing out.


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

No matter how much sleep I get, I have to have a nap after school. If I don't have a nap, I'm out by 9. On weekends I'm in my bed from the time I wake up, to the time I go to sleep watching movies or watching television just relaxing. I get extremely bored if I'm out long. (2+ hours)

People really drain the life out of me to the point where I barely like anyone to visit me or me to visit them. I'd rather talk on the phone, for social interaction. But I have to be called first :laughing:


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

alone


----------



## against_the_grain (Feb 3, 2013)

I tend to recharge like many of the others, by listening to music. I can get lost watching YouTube videos of my favorite artists and then I'll see all the suggestions for other artists on there and I'll get so enthralled I don't want to go to sleep :happy:


----------



## Pleiades (Feb 28, 2013)

sporadicthoughts said:


> I go crazy and surround myself with throngs of people that are loud, obnoxious, and judgmental. Then I get to know each one individually and commit every spare second of my time for the next several weeks connecting with them, letting them essentially eclipse any alone time I might have.
> 
> 
> Oh wait...:tongue:


LOL, yeah like convince myself that introversion could be overcome by learning to get over myself (and sensitivities), and by the power of positive thinking.  Working on it as we speak. X)


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I sleep.


----------



## Pleiades (Feb 28, 2013)

There is no one way to describe how I, or what I do to recharge. It all depends. Sometimes I need absolute quiet with minimum stimulation. That means no harsh light, sound, annoying smell, or robust activities of any kind. In this mood, a hot bath/shower; something hot to drink; some warm, soft blankets; and comfortable clothing and socks are all I need. 

Other times, I need more stimulation such as music; a project to work on; something to think about/mull over; some reading material; a long walk (over 2 hours); being outdoors in mild weather; or just simply, zoning out.

Contrary to the notion that introverts need to be completely alone in order to recharge, there are a few individuals I don't mind being around when I have my downtime as they energize instead of drain me. I can count the number of these people on one hand, with a few fingers left to spare. It works because we don't need to talk. Or if we do, we communicate on the same wavelength. 

One of them happens to be a small child. She is a mini version of me (not my child) and I seem to be able understand her instinctively from the day she was born. We share a bond that is hard to describe and she usually energizes me even when I think I have no more energy left to do anything but crash and burn on my bed. Yet when I see her, all tiresome feelings dissipate and I am all too happy to do whatever she wants of me. 

This is what I perceive as my definition of a soul mate. Happily, she is an extended family member, so she'll be around for a long time, and I will be blessed with the joy of watching her grow and develop.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Alone time and silence.


----------



## dhall (Mar 2, 2013)

Get in my comfy pj's and curl up with a good book, take a nap or just listen to music.


----------



## GuN (Nov 9, 2012)

Most of the time it's either randomly surfing the internet, reading an interesting book or daydreaming.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Sleeping is the best but usually just the anticipation of sleep is enough in a social environment. Also sometimes I just walk slowly or work slowly, or stay behind a large crowd and think. Also reading and listening/ playing music and thinking about the future.

but you tend to get used to it after a while. Also, putting on a hood is fun when I want to be alone. It gives me an illusion of having privacy


----------



## Amore (Mar 10, 2013)

It involves playing SIMS 3 (Seasonal+University+Supernatural+Ambitions+Pets (very fun actually)), Journal, Reading, Internet, and very few times, laying on my bed and day dream.  I get home around 6 from work so I recharge until I sleep which is 9/10pm.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I can be awake or asleep, doing anything or nothing depending on what I feel like, but the absolute is that I must be alone mentally. I can still recharge regardless of whether or not I'm in the presence of others (although when I need to recharge I prefer physical solitude), but if anyone is present, they must and will be mentally blocked out.

EDIT: My recharge activities can really be anything from sleeping, to art, to video games, to derping on the internet, to going out and doing random shit without any company. As long as the place isn't excessively crowded or noisy, it's fine by me and I can block everyone else out.


----------



## Arial (Mar 11, 2013)

When I'm still around people and craving some alone time, I'll usually start daydreaming about doing something specific as soon as they're gone. I don't really have a recharging ritual though. When I'm feeling drained from social activity and finally get time to myself, I just do the things I normally like doing alone so I feel like I would just be listing off my hobbies in general.


----------

